# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  اون لاين في وداع سودان المريخ(حصري اون لاين)

## africanu

*تغادر عند الساعة 21:00 علي متن الخطوط الكينية بعثة سودان المريخ المتجهة

الي الاسماعلية حيث تقيم معسكراً اعدادياً

تخلف عن البعثة الاعبون....

1- فيصل العجب

2- بله جابر

3- غاسروكا(الذي وصل ظهر اليوم)

4- ياسر (لاعب السنية)

5- باولو (حارس السنية)

حيث من المتوقع مغادرتهم غداً

يكتنف الغموض بالنسبة للباشا(لم يسافر مع البعثة ولم يتأكد لنا سفره غداً)

في قاهرة المعز يوجد الاعبين

اكرام الهادي و عبد الحميد


*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*يا قلب وارغو ولاسانا خبرم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*افريكانو دايما في الموعد ما شاء الله
........
الفنايل البيضا دي من بقينا نلبسها بقينا نتغلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سليمان طه
					

يا قلب وارغو ولاسانا خبرم شنو؟



 
يتوقع وصولهم يوم 30-06 اي يوم الاربعاء
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يتوقع وصولهم يوم 30-06 اي يوم الاربعاء



 يعنى لازم التأخير !!
الخلا عادتو , , , , , , , 
مشكور حبيبنا افريكانو حصرى !!
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*لك التحية افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*شكرا يا حصرى أقصد يا خطرى
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*موفقين بإذن الله
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*مشكور يا حصريكانو

ولكن نادي مثل المريخ يفترض ان يتنقل ببص كبير وليس حافلة
                        	*

----------


## كورينا

*يا ريت يا أفريكانو اللاعبين ديل يقدروا سهرك وتعبك دهـ 
من أجل نقل أخبارهم للجمهور 
ويكونوا على قدر الحدث 
وعلى قدر المسئولية
تشكر يا زول يا راقي جداً
*

----------


## yasen

*شكرا يا حبيييب
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*نسأل  الله  تعالى أن  يوفق  البعثه  فى مهمتها 0

وليك الشكر والعرفان  يا غالى 0
*

----------


## السنيور

*وكالعاده  طبعا   الساده  المحترفين   ولم   يصل   أحد
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*لكن فى ملاحظه اللون دا ابيض بتاع التشيرت ولا انا عيونى كعبات 
لو كان ابيض تبقى دى المشكله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حياك وأبقاك يا حصريكانو يا قلب

*

----------


## m_mamoon

*المصدر موجود في الصور
في انتظار الصور الجديدة 

*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*الصوره دى فى مطار الخرطوم 
يلا منتظرين صور القاهره والإستقبال
*

----------


## محمد خيرى

*إتأخرت يا حبيب نمشى ولا ايه
عموما لحين ما نرجع كده على الساعه إتناشر شد حيلك معانا 
ومقدما شكرا حبيبنا محمد مؤمن ربنا ما يحرمن منك ومن إبداعاتك
*

----------

